# ms 170 or ms 180?



## chef-rider (Nov 21, 2009)

I am in need of a small small to clear an overgrown bottom on our farm. Mostly 6"-8" scrub oak, birch, and sycamore that i need to cut even with the ground so a brush hog won't hit the stumps. I can get a very lightly used 170 for $125 or a new 180 for about $200.


I currently have a husky 357 that it a little to big for the job.

Any Suggestions????


----------



## logging22 (Nov 21, 2009)

3120 or 088 with a 72" bar. Do it all at once.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 21, 2009)

Even though you registered in May, welcome to AS.

An MS170 is a great little saw, super light, and as long as it's just being used for limbing small stuff, it is a zippy little saw. $125 is a great price for one that is "very lightly used".

I have a vid of my MS170 on YouTube. Check it out, it's a great little saw. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xYCJkaGcas

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## biggenius29 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a 180. I got it thinking it would be a nice and small saw for limbing. Yea, the saw is nice and small, but it is to small. I never use the thing. I would look for a used 346xp or a MS260/026 for $200. You will have a great light limbing saw.


----------



## leeave96 (Nov 22, 2009)

I do a lot of brush cutting/clearing and a MS170 would be fine.

My Dad has an MS180 and we used it the other day to cut a jag of firewood and that saw cut and ran like a champ.

For my brush cutting, I bought a MS210 in part because it used an .050 chain vs .043, had a bit more power than the MS170/180, weight was only slightly more and it has the two bolt side cover - which I like. This saw is a GREAT saw for light firewood cutting and brush cutting.

I also bought an Echo CS-306 for kicks as my brother bought one. It is a good saw too, but the MS210 leaves it in the dust.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Firewood Hack (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a 170 and a 290, I cut the bulk of my firewood with the 170 because it is the saw I carry in the truck all the time. If you get the 170 call Baileys and get the carlton B and C combo for 9.95, It really rips!!!


----------



## bigredd (Nov 22, 2009)

My local Stihl Mechanic says they have more problems with 170's than any other saw. Get what you pay for I guess. There are good reviews of the new MS211, but have have not heard anything about the new 171 and 181 models. 

The new models with improved antivibs and filtration may be your best bet.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 22, 2009)

MS 180 has more power than the 170........Check out the MS181 it seems too run really good ......I only made a few cuts with one at the dealer....








.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 22, 2009)

chef-rider said:


> I am in need of a small small to clear an overgrown bottom on our farm. Mostly 6"-8" scrub oak, birch, and sycamore that i need to cut even with the ground so a brush hog won't hit the stumps. I can get a very lightly used 170 for $125 or a new 180 for about $200.
> 
> 
> I currently have a husky 357 that it *a little to big *for the job.
> ...




I suspect both are a bit (OK, *a lot *really) weak for constantly cutting 6-8" oak etc. 

I would use my NE346xp for that, the way it sounds....



If you want a small and cheap Stihl, I suggest the 211 - but I don't think it is ideal for that job, marginal at best!


----------



## GrantC (Nov 22, 2009)

The 170 and 180 are little more than Echo saws with a creamsicle paint job. If you're going to spend the money, do it right!

Look instead at the Dolmar PS-401. It's the same weight as a 180, but it's 39cc instead of 32cc (or the 30cc of the anemic 170.) Unlike the Stihls, it has true pro-grade construction: magnesium vertically-split crankcase, bolt-on jug, fully adjustable carb, the whole works. Small saws don't come any better.

You can get the Dolmar PS-401 badged as a Makita DCS401 at Bailey's for $269. It's a bargain for a pro-quality saw.

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 22, 2009)

A friend of mine bought an 017 for his wife in '95, been heating his house with 017 cut firewood for several years since his 028 died. 

If you'll be stumping with it, buy the 170 and use the rest of the money to buy a pile of these:
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=BCC+16+MS43&catID=691


----------



## TJ-Bill (Nov 22, 2009)

My little MS180 does very well with a sharp chain.. I plan on using it tomorrow to clear a trail.. It's a small saw but I find it does a great job for limbing..


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 22, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I suspect both are a bit (OK, *a lot *really) weak for constantly cutting 6-8" oak etc.
> 
> I would use my NE346xp for that, the way it sounds....
> 
> ...



Whatcha talkin bout old man. I sell a slew of 180's to farmers for exactly what the poster is talking about doing. They love them little saws for that kind of cutting. Tant too many folks wanna pay big bucks a saw used like he's planning on doing. The 346 is kinda heavy for constantly bending over at ground level sawing numerous small tree stumps like the poster is talking about. 211 would be his better choice but I think he's figuring in cost, the 180 is the way to go..


----------



## Just Mow (Nov 22, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I suspect both are a bit (OK, *a lot *really) weak for constantly cutting 6-8" oak etc.
> 
> I would use my NE346xp for that, the way it sounds....
> 
> ...



You just keep using your rebadged Poulans and i'll stick with the good stuff.

How do you always comment on something you have never run. Is it in your book somewhere.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 22, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> You just keep using your rebadged Poulans and i'll stick with the good stuff.
> 
> How do you always comment on something you have never run. Is it in your book somewhere.



:agree2::agree2:


----------



## Jack_Shaft (Nov 22, 2009)

*Wow, into the brand loyalty already...*

Chef-rider,

You have come across two very good deals; $125 for a 170 or $200 for an MS180 are excellent prices as long as they are good used.

Despite what some of the posters have put up so far, I love these little saws and they're a breeze to work on. I have built and run a load of these and I always have one strapped to the arse of my snowmobile for re-opening trails from time to time.

The MS180 is a little better saw which has some slight differences to the crank, piston and brgs to make it last longer, however the rest of the parts will interchange; you can drop and MS180 long block into an MS170 and vice versa.

At $125, you can't go wrong with the MS170. If the MS180 was priced at $160, I might think otherwise.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 22, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I suspect both are a bit (OK, *a lot *really) weak for constantly cutting 6-8" oak etc.
> 
> I would use my NE346xp for that, the way it sounds....
> 
> ...



A 346 for 6"-8" saps? LOL The 346 isn't the answer for everything saw related.

211 marginal? LOLOLOL You must have missed my vid with the 211's 16" bar buried in oak slinging noodles like a mad man. The 211 has no problem cutting with a buried 16" bar. The ideal saw for 6"-8" saps would be the 170-180. Heck my 346 echo doesn't have a problem with those, a 170-180 sure won't.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha talkin bout old man. I sell a slew of 180's to farmers for exactly what the poster is talking about doing. They love them little saws for that kind of cutting. Tant too many folks wanna pay big bucks a saw used like he's planning on doing. The 346 is kinda heavy for constantly bending over at ground level sawing numerous small tree stumps like the poster is talking about. 211 would be his better choice but I think he's figuring in cost, the 180 is the way to go..



my thoughts exact!!! I'd rep ya if It would let me.


----------



## CORNFEDMIDGET (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a 018c I picked up very cheap. It does most of the "small" cutting around the house. Never skips a beat...it ain't the fastest. I would stay with the picco .043 chain too, seems to be a little faster than the 050. Though I have no experience with the Ryobi saws, people say it is hard to beat for the $99 price, and cuts a lot faster than the stihl180. They say it is a Japanese saw. You might consider that.


----------

